# '08 Subject Assignment - DOORS - Due Aug 8th



## MissMia (Jul 25, 2008)

Theme: Doors


Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## mamarazzi_hrd (Jul 25, 2008)

Guess I will be the first! I got this door at a garage sale this summer to use as a background/prop, I just love the character it has........


----------



## johngpt (Jul 26, 2008)

mamarazzi_hrd said:


> Guess I will be the first! I got this door at a garage sale this summer to use as a background/prop, I just love the character it has........


Great find. Looking forward to seeing it behind lots of different subjects.


----------



## cochiece (Jul 27, 2008)

Interesting assignment. Right now I've no clue how to shoot a door - should be a learning experience...


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 27, 2008)

Such a nice door, Heather, good find plus you captured it in a nice mood.

I had to add to this assignment, it's a bit quite so far lol.






Just minor RAW adjustments with the Duotone thingy (never used it before).


----------



## AdrianBetti (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## eccs19 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's two I just took.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 27, 2008)

One from yesterday. Taken in Hayden, Arizona.


----------



## Pugs (Aug 2, 2008)

As always feedback is welcome:


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

I had this one -- now I need to go find a new one.


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

#1






#2






#3


----------



## AdrianBetti (Aug 3, 2008)

Pugs said:


> As always feedback is welcome:


 
Good shot. Reminds me of the UK for some reason.


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

Pugs said:


> As always feedback is welcome:




I like this one very much


----------



## johngpt (Aug 3, 2008)

As Ian and Adrian have said, very nice image. A nice border would really set it off well.








Where you placed the door in the image, the color of the door versus the wall, and the texture of all, are just outstanding. This one I can keep looking at, and finding more in it.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 3, 2008)

Folks have been posting such great photos of doors. After much searching, I finally found Doors that open new (er, old) dimensions for me.


----------



## freelunch (Aug 3, 2008)

Cathédrale Saint-Pierre, Montpellier. Very big doors.


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Where you placed the door in the image, the color of the door versus the wall, and the texture of all, are just outstanding. This one I can keep looking at, and finding more in it.



Thanks!


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

johngpt said:


> Folks have been posting such great photos of doors. After much searching, I finally found Doors that open new (er, old) dimensions for me.



YESSSSSSS!!!!  I wish I had a camera with me when I visited Jim Morrisson's grave in Paris about 20 years ago ...


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 4, 2008)

I need to see if I can find a really cool door. I know there are a few around here somewhere.


----------



## icassell (Aug 4, 2008)

freelunch said:


> Cathédrale Saint-Pierre, Montpellier. Very big doors.




Took me a moment to see the tiny midgets by the front door --- oh --- wait --- those doors are *BIG*

Great capture!


----------



## MissMia (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! Great job everyone. Keep posting!


----------



## MissMia (Aug 5, 2008)

Taken in Superior, AZ


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 5, 2008)

Yet another take on a door..


----------



## Pugs (Aug 5, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Taken in Superior, AZ


 
I have got to make it the Southwest sometime. Every shot that I see from Arizona, New Mexico, etc... has so much character! And you capture it so well, Mia!


----------



## icassell (Aug 5, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Taken in Superior, AZ



I love this one, C.  Great color and contrast!


----------



## MissMia (Aug 5, 2008)

Pugs said:


> I have got to make it the Southwest sometime. Every shot that I see from Arizona, New Mexico, etc... has so much character! And you capture it so well, Mia!



Thank you! It is a great place to photograph. Be sure to let us know if you head out to the desert.



icassell said:


> I love this one, C.  Great color and contrast!



Thanks Ian!


----------



## WPhyer (Aug 5, 2008)

cochiece said:


> Interesting assignment. Right now I've no clue how to shoot a door - should be a learning experience...



I'm with you on that one... I was looking around the house at the doors and I have some custom doors I personally made from scraps of wood (they look real nice now), but I found this to be the most "obscure" of the doors around my place. I don't know why... but it's one of those things.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 5, 2008)

WPhyer, nice angle on those. I like where you chose to place the door knobs.


----------



## Big Bully (Aug 5, 2008)

WPhyer, I agree.. I am loving your shot, it is very interesting. At first I thought it was one of those sliding doors, but at a second glance, I saw that there are two doors there.. 
Great shot!


----------



## OB-LL426 (Aug 5, 2008)

There's a door down there, do you see it?





And a doorknob.


----------



## johngpt (Aug 5, 2008)

At first I thought, ah too bad, the horizon's off kilter. Then I thought, that's not typical. And these long hallway shots can be so typically done. I like it.


----------



## freelunch (Aug 6, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Please post new photos for this assignment only.



I don't know if by new photos you mean photos that have never been posted here, or photos that have been taken after the assignment is posted. My cathedral above was taken last year, but never before posted. 

In any case, I shot these today in central London. This is how the other half live:

1. Harley Street. I have been well served by the National Health Service. I have had a kidney removed. I have been diagnosed and treated for new onset diabetes, and prescribed daily medication. I have had emergency treatment for a transient ischemic attack (mini-stroke, probably brought on by the diabetes) that involved three CT scans, a carotid ultrasound and 30 hours in a stroke unit. The total cost for this has been £0.00.

However, if you are rich and don't want to rub elbows with the great unwashed, you go to Harley Street. Behind one of these doors, you can pay for the same service I get for free. What you can also get, that I can't, is a breast enhancement.






2. Connaught Square. This is where Tony Blair bought a house after he quit as Prime Minister. I asked the two policemen carrying automatic weapons that were standing in Tony's doorway if I could photograph his door. They were polite in their refusal.






3. Still near Paddington on the way to Hyde Park. This is the entrance to a serviced apartment block. The doorman was hiding from me.






4. Rich people have to get their cars serviced, too.






5. Finally, this is more of a storefront than a door, but I couldn't resist the pun.






All these shots were taken on our walk to the Victoria and Albert Museum. I had never visited this museum before, even though all museums in London are free (they ask for donations). It was an amazing building and I will post shots elsewhere.

Cheers!


----------



## icassell (Aug 6, 2008)

freelunch (I thought there was no such thing),

What a wonderful series!  The narration makes them even more interesting.  The last is my fav.


----------



## icassell (Aug 6, 2008)

OB-LL426 said:


> There's a door down there, do you see it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both excellent! I like #1 best


----------



## freelunch (Aug 6, 2008)

icassell said:


> The last is my fav.



Thanks. I like that one, too.

(I can exist as one word, but not as two...)


----------



## WPhyer (Aug 6, 2008)

johngpt said:


> WPhyer, nice angle on those. I like where you chose to place the door knobs.





Big Bully said:


> WPhyer, I agree.. I am loving your shot, it is very interesting. At first I thought it was one of those sliding doors, but at a second glance, I saw that there are two doors there..
> Great shot!



Thanks. What's "funny" about this one was that earlier that day I saw the two doors just like that (usually one is always closed and it's rare that they're ever open at the same time) and it just struck me kind of odd when I was looking at them. So when I saw the Doors challenge I was thinking of all the doors around the place and -wham- that one just clicked.

-William


----------



## thewand (Aug 9, 2008)

a hinge...


----------



## johngpt (Aug 9, 2008)

Thank you thewand for your hinge photo. I've been bemoaning my fate of living on a plane of existence with only plain doors. Yes, the plain plane!

And you've shown me that I'm not thinking creatively enough. Thank you.


----------

